# [VZW] Nexux Pogo Pin with GSM Car Dock



## majort94 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have verizon lte nexus using extended battery. I bought the official GSM dock off of google play a week ago. I have modded the volume rocker to work perfect by cutting away small part of plastic, but i have a problem. When i am putting the phone in the dock, it does connect to the pins when it is halfway in, but the volume buttons are obstructed slightly and are not in the dock. The sound and charging works perfect, but it is not fully in the dock. When i finish putting it in the dock, it disconnects from the pogo pin, and audio and charging cuts out.

Does anybody know why or how to fix this???​


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

majort94 said:


> I have verizon lte nexus using extended battery. I bought the official GSM dock off of google play a week ago. I have modded the volume rocker to work perfect by cutting away small part of plastic, but i have a problem. When i am putting the phone in the dock, it does connect to the pins when it is halfway in, but the volume buttons are obstructed slightly and are not in the dock. The sound and charging works perfect, but it is not fully in the dock. When i finish putting it in the dock, it disconnects from the pogo pin, and audio and charging cuts out.
> 
> Does anybody know why or how to fix this???​


Sounds like you're not putting it in correctly... Mine works fine with a Toro equipped with the VZW extended battery.


----------



## majort94 (Aug 25, 2011)

how do i do it wrong? it is in there fine with the volume and power button working perfect... I have tried putting it in with the pin side first, and the volume side first. It fits in just like in videos...

is there a trick you do?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Insert it pin-side first, and just slide it all right in. I also recommend turning off the screen before putting it in, so you don't accidentally press any buttons.


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

wait, are you guys saying that the VRZ nexus does fit in the GSM pogo car dock? I dont use the extended battery so i was wondering if it would fit anyways


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

esmier said:


> wait, are you guys saying that the VRZ nexus does fit in the GSM pogo car dock? I dont use the extended battery so i was wondering if it would fit anyways


Yes. And how to modify to fit even better with no volume button problems below links

Car pogo dock 
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/0...-3-pin-car-dock-to-work-with-the-lte-version/

Desk pogo dock
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/0...into-a-bar-out-came-a-cheaper-lte-nexus-dock/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

cory46 said:


> Yes. And how to modify to fit even better with no volume button problems below links
> 
> Car pogo dock
> http://www.droid-lif...he-lte-version/
> ...


sweet thanks!


----------



## majort94 (Aug 25, 2011)

I got it to work... just had to manuever it a different way.. I think the way I was putting it in had the back slightly tilted while losing connection with pins, because not meant for dock...

nevertheless, it works, just takes a few seconds longer to put it in right.. thanks guys


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Is there enough plastic there to sand off to get it to fit with a case? Talking about the desk dock though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Is there enough plastic there to sand off to get it to fit with a case? Talking about the desk dock though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Someone who made a thread that actually sanded down said there was no way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 360p (Jun 21, 2012)

majort94 said:


> I got it to work... just had to manuever it a different way.. I think the way I was putting it in had the back slightly tilted while losing connection with pins, because not meant for dock...
> 
> nevertheless, it works, just takes a few seconds longer to put it in right.. thanks guys


Majort94, what was your trick? I got my new GSM dock today and I'm having the exact same problem. It only charges when it's halfway in the dock, not when it's all the way in.


----------



## majort94 (Aug 25, 2011)

360p said:


> Majort94, what was your trick? I got my new GSM dock today and I'm having the exact same problem. It only charges when it's halfway in the dock, not when it's all the way in.


I don't really know how to explain... and it doesn't work for me all the time...

When you put it in the dock, press on the top of the phone to push it in a little deeper, this makes better connection with the pins... but, it comes out slowly sometimes, or the audio will go in and out in half second intervals..

I have not found a solution yet, but seemingly there need to be more room in the back of the dock... I may just sand it down a bit. I will post my results if i do


----------



## majort94 (Aug 25, 2011)

first minute is relevant


----------



## majort94 (Aug 25, 2011)

update:

I have sanded the back of the dock. Focused mainly on the part where the speaker of the phone would rest. The whole thing only took me about 15 minutes, as I was testing and breaking for the dock and sandpaper to cool. But, it fits fine and the dock works as it should.


----------



## Hacutlf (Jan 23, 2013)

Any way you could provide more details as to where/how you sanded? I've suffering through this same issue.


----------

